# Has anyone used the Coupon Connection at FlyerTalk.com



## MJL (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, has anyone used the Coupon Connection at Flyertalk.com?

Flyertalk is a frequent flyer message board, mostly dedicated to accumulating and using frequent flyer miles, as well as other travel topics. After you have been there 90 days and have 90 substantive posts, you gain access to a forum called Coupon Connection.

Well, I finally have 90 posts, and have been looking through some of the trade offers. I'm a bit intimidated by the whole board frankly LOL since I'm so far from a frequent traveler.

I've seen references to how people with small amounts of Amtrak points are willing to trade for other travel related FF miles & certificates, etc. But, the atmosphere there is pretty clubby, like if you have to ask about something, you don't belong.

Does anyone here have any experience with this, especially with logistics of transfer of points / miles between people? I think for a lot of the "big" trades (25K or 50K miles on American, for example), people will just book a flight for the other person, "on faith" that the other person will book for them.

I would appreciate any insight into the logistics of trading or value amounts of AGR points vs. other airline and hotel points


----------



## Exiled in Express (Aug 22, 2010)

I know there is a lot of overlap in membership between AU and FT but I am not sure how closely the AU admins want to tie into FT, so I will be brief and general.

Most of the trading in that forum is for much more valuable lots and centered on certain non-Amtrak programs. Also most people that have a significant amount of AGR points know the value of the program and are less likely to trade. For those two reasons and my own experience I have found there is little interest in offers seeking AGR.

Message me(either site)if you have more questions.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 23, 2010)

I myself have never quite understood how the trades worked either.

I do understand that someone could trade 25K in airline A for 25K in airline B, and each would just redeem an award for each other. But I never could understand how you could "trade" 16,500 airline miles or 2,750 AGR points to someone!


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 23, 2010)

I suggest you read through the FAQ's sticky topic of the Coupon Connection forum at Flyer Talk. They go over things pretty well there.


----------

